# Guess The Tank Size!



## Dylan Hodges (14 Mar 2017)

Hey guys! Just threw down a quick practice scape in my practice tank. Limited wood and rocks really as most of mine are in my current scape. But GUESS THE TANK SIZE!!


----------



## dean (14 Mar 2017)

60cm ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (14 Mar 2017)

I see perforated hardboard/pegboard at the side panel? If so standard 3mm hardboard has about 20mm space centre holes..  I count 4 holes, that would make +/- 5x20mm = 10 cm

So a guess, 40x10x15cm?  Another guess, why would you ask if it wasn't unusualy small??


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Mar 2017)

He is Canadian, he wants gallons


----------



## Dylan Hodges (14 Mar 2017)

dean said:


> 60cm ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





zozo said:


> I see perforated hardboard/pegboard at the side panel? If so standard 3mm hardboard has about 20mm space centre holes..  I count 4 holes, that would make +/- 5x20mm = 10 cm
> 
> So a guess, 40x10x15cm?  Another guess, why would you ask if it wasn't unusualy small??



Nope!


----------



## Dylan Hodges (14 Mar 2017)

LondonDragon said:


> He is Canadian, he wants gallons


Haha! It's a U.S dimension tank. But I can rock CMs


----------



## dean (14 Mar 2017)

20" 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zozo (14 Mar 2017)

i give up..


----------



## Smells Fishy (14 Mar 2017)

55g


----------



## Dylan Hodges (14 Mar 2017)

zozo said:


> i give up..


Ahaha! It was a good try!


Smells Fishy said:


> 55g


Nope!


----------



## GHNelson (14 Mar 2017)

5 gallons or lower!


----------



## dean (14 Mar 2017)

20 inch 10 gallon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMac (14 Mar 2017)

the cropping makes it difficult! 40b?


----------



## Dylan Hodges (15 Mar 2017)

hogan53 said:


> 5 gallons or lower!


Nope!


dean said:


> 20 inch 10 gallon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guess Again! 



CMac said:


> the cropping makes it difficult! 40b?


Negative! Tough eh?


----------



## tim (15 Mar 2017)

90cmx 30cmx 30cm, 22g


----------



## PARAGUAY (15 Mar 2017)

Time for the first clue like how big is the largest stone?


----------



## zozo (15 Mar 2017)

Just stuck a wet finger in the air and i kinda feel from a gentle north breeze it's a standard 15 gallon!

56.8 litres

24" x 9" x 17" \ 61.0 x 22.9 x 43.2 cm ( I wasn't far off with my pegboard calculation.)

For the wood and rock i would need to stick it somewhere else, don't tempt me..


----------



## immank (18 Mar 2017)

45cm acrylic tank

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------



## dan4x4 (18 Mar 2017)

1 mega litre lol


----------



## dean (25 Mar 2017)

What's the answer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smells Fishy (25 Mar 2017)

dean said:


> What's the answer
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yeah the suspense is killing me lol.


----------

